# trying a new mache technique



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I was bored








Very small rolls of mache , covered with another very thin layer of mache, trying to get a weird veiny look. Teeth are fake nails


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool! Needs eyes though.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I was actually thinking that Dr M.. Guess I need to go buy some eyes now.
I have been looking at glass eyes at http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/category/1/?PHPSESSID=7c93060dfdcdfde7237eb33778b2eb29 maybe this one http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/01371708/
Better than painted plastic and not to pricey. hmmm


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Krough, you never stop amazing me. On a whim you whip up something that most of us would have to work hard at. The glass eyes or eye would look good and maybe something different with the nose then the usuall "no nose skull look". just a thought. Personally I wish I had the money to commision you to make me a dragon. Good work Kurt.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Noses are weird. I prefer the type in the top row top, sorta the pig style nose.
I also did several other types last year. You are right though I am stuck in a no nose rut.
I also like the no nose hole look of the bottom left, Unfortunatley that prop fell over in the wind an broke his horns.
And the only eyes I have ever done that I like are on the top row as well. Solid glossy black and bulgy.
The long nosed look in the third row is taken from pumpkinrots witches. It took me about 5 tries to get it right, it was very hard
I would like to do a face of tentacles, like Davy Jones in the new Pirates movie, that would be cool


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Noses are hard to sculpt...But I think you can do it! Just practise, you'll get it...cool eye choices too. 7 bucks per glass eye is a great price! Those look very real.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Great as always. If you make up a batch of Black Cat's drier lint clay, you can just mold it into any shape or line you need. Drys harder than a rock also.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Very creepy. What's he smiling about?


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Vlad, Dryer lint clay. I gotta make some of that.

Ghostie, I dont know what he is smiling about, The reason I made him smile was so I could see all the teeth I made.

I added a nose late last night. Ill post an update later tonight.

Im thinking either these eyes
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/01395895/
or 
http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/01000173/


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Krough, I don't know if you realize the eyes in the first link are only 9mm and are probably made for dolls. I think you'll need something closer to 24mm http://www.vandykestaxidermy.com/product/01396199/
The albino deer eyes are creepy though and since they're 28mm, they would probably look pretty good.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for catching that.
I need to now measure the eye sockets in Millimeters.

Silly metric system


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

krough said:


> Silly metric system


Amen to that!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I took a stab at painting it tonight. I also added a "nose" of sorts. Now to get eyes


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

More great mache ideas krough. The mache stump, groundbreakers and heads you make are inspiring me to do some myself, keep up the good work!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Another creepy prop Krough, you're just bangin' 'em out. I think this guy has an Egypt/mummy look to him. The head in the top row and to the right reminds of the little headhunter in Trilogy of Terror.


----------

